# Logic Pro X: Automate MIDI CCs within a single lane to multiple MIDI channels.



## krismiller1982 (Mar 12, 2020)

Is it possible to somehow draw automation for a MIDI CC on a single lane that will output to multiple/All MIDI channels? I'd prefer not to redraw the same automation on a separate lanes.

Instruments within my template are setup like so:

1. A single Kontakt instance contains anywhere from 1-16 Instrument Banks.
2. Each Inst Bank is assigned a MIDI Channel
3. Instruments within each bank are assigned to a Logic Articulation that uses Program Changes to switch instruments.

Switching instruments within Kontakt's Instrument banks via Logic's Articulations works great & is all contained in a single region. But the trouble is I have to redraw MIDI CC 1,7,11 etc for every Logic Articulation switch that outputs to different MIDI Channels. If there's a way to have a single lane of MIDI CCs that output to all 16 MIDI channels that would be very helpful, time saving & keep redundancy to a minimum.

Hopefully this all makes sense & there is some kind of work around/script out there. Appreciate any input fellas. Here are pics of the way a single single instance of Kontakt for a flute is including the articulations I made for it.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 12, 2020)

Check out my channelizer script (free), here: 









SCRIPT: Channelizer


Channelizer Script Channelizer has been moved to the following gitlab repo and is now opensource https://gitlab.com/dewdman42/Channelizer/-/wikis/home Questions, comments and bug reports can continue to be discussed here, or you can submit bug reports as Issues on Gitlab if you prefer.




www.logicprohelp.com


----------



## krismiller1982 (Mar 12, 2020)

Dewdman42 said:


> Check out my channelizer script (free), here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have, & from what I've read I dont think it will work the way I have my templates setup. Or am I wrong? Since I'm changing articulations with program messages..


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 12, 2020)

if you're not using articulationID, then it won't work, it depends on articulationID. 

You would have to make another script that converts articulationID into PC and sends the PC from the script (not from the articulationSet).

You can write a simple script that will copy all CC events from one channel to all there other channels, that is not hard to write, but your CPU will escalate with all the extra CC events being generated across all the channels even when there are no notes needing it.


----------



## PianoMan7 (Aug 9, 2020)

@krismiller1982, did you ever find a solution for this? I have my routing the exact same way that you do. I am wondering if this is possible as well.


----------

